# Home theater no enciende



## rastone1993 (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola amigos de FdE, paso a contarles que me dieron para arreglar un home theater.
Les cuento que el problema (estoy casi seguro) no pasa por la alimentación ni nada, el ampli prende.
Cuando se enciende, se escucha que se activan los rele que tiene.
Pero el display(dos display de siete segmentos) muestra caracteres ilegibles, y diferentes cada vez que se enciende.
Y de alli no reacciona...
creo que el problema pasa por la memoria flash que está grabada en una memoria 89c51rc..

Puede ser que esté en lo cierto?
Y otra consulta, tendría solución?


----------



## zopilote (Abr 8, 2011)

Se necesita conocer siquiera el modelo o una foto del woofer, no se puede decir nada si es un 2.1 o un 5.1, o si tienes malogrado el microcontrolador etc....


----------



## rastone1993 (Abr 16, 2011)

Bueno, sigo con el tema. el home es un 5.1 marca Blaze ( no se si existe todavía)
Subo fotos


----------



## Inercia (Abr 16, 2011)

disculpa ... te fijaste de casualidad las terminales que van desde la pantalla a la plaqueta y viceversa  , por lo visto es con cables no tiene un flex ,hace intermitencias ? se opaca ?  no probaste ya si tiene un regulador de tensión que valla hacia la pantallita y que este en mal estado ? hace descarga? probaste si llega la misma tensión a cada filamento de la pantalla  ? ... y bajo que condiciones se encontraba el equipo ? , en muchos de los casos las pantallas dejan de hacerse visibles por un mal uso del mismo y suelen quemarse  , no preguntaste si lo tenían enchufado adicional al televisor ? ... mmm hay varios motivos , yo que vos comenzaría extrayendo la pantalla y verificando que cada terminal y cifra que muestre la misma sean legibles sino puede ser exactamente lo que estas pensando la memoria flash  ... suerte si conseguís para ese modelo ! ojala lo resuelvas a tiempo !


----------



## rastone1993 (Abr 16, 2011)

bueno haré lo que me dices Inercia, Gracias! i saludos, porque veo que eres nuevo!
Aunque creo que no es la pantalla porque no reacciona ante ningún comando, pero igual lo revisaré.

Conseguir se consigue la memoria, pero el problema es que hay que grabarla no?


----------



## Inercia (Abr 16, 2011)

rastone1993 dijo:


> bueno haré lo que me dices Inercia, Gracias! i saludos, porque veo que eres nuevo!
> Aunque creo que no es la pantalla porque no reacciona ante ningún comando, pero igual lo revisaré.
> 
> Conseguir se consigue la memoria, pero el problema es que hay que grabarla no?



OK ! las mejores suertes , puesto que bien debes conocer que la electrónica no solo es saber ! sino maña  saludos !  y gracias por la bienvenida , ah otra cosa !  quizas puede que te sirva
http://www.electronicaestudio.com/docs/02_programar.pdf  Nos vemos !

otro detallito , por si necesitas programar un micro controlador, tene ojo , por que si no tenes el software actualizado , la data en los mismos se quema mal ... te comento por que estaba por hacer un controlador para la velocidad de los coolers y resulto algo fallido ...   ,... o soy yo que soy medio camote para programar , dejame con la electrónica básica !   saludos !! y suerte con la data , espero te halla sido útil ... 

" No hay que confundir nunca el conocimiento con la sabiduría. El primero nos sirve para ganarnos la vida; la sabiduría nos ayuda a vivir." 

Sorcha Carey (1943-?) Profesora de arte clásico inglés.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 16, 2011)

Lo primero será que te consigas el pdf del microcontrolador, luego medir si tiene voltage de alimentación, luego chequear que el cristal este oscilando adecuadamente, si todo lo anterior esta bien, tendras la posibilidad de uno de coger otro microcontrolador y aprovechar las funciones de los demas integrados I2C que hacen de previo seleccion y volumen digital. Lo otro es volverlo todo a un sistema analogico.


----------



## palu23 (Ayer a las 8:05 PM)

Buenas noches ! Tengo un Home theater *M*icro *L*ab 5.1*,* al enchufarlo no enciende ni siquiera la luz de stand by y al terminar de desenchufarlo se enciende y obviamente se apaga al instante. *Q*ue puede ser ?


----------



## fabioosorio (Ayer a las 9:18 PM)

Falso contacto en el cable de alimentación?


----------



## palu23 (Ayer a las 9:19 PM)

Lo desarmo para ver?


----------



## J2C (Ayer a las 9:22 PM)

palu23 dijo:


> Lo desarmo para ver?



Qué sabes de electronica???

De usar un multimetro/tester ?

De usar un soldador correctamente ???





Si  alguna respuesta es nada o apenas, mejor lleva el equipo/aparato a alguien que se dedique a realizar reparaciones.



Salu2.-


----------



## palu23 (Ayer a las 9:23 PM)

Algo entiendo


----------



## J2C (Ayer a las 9:26 PM)

​


----------



## emilio177 (Ayer a las 9:26 PM)

palu23 dijo:


> Algo entiendo


Entonces llevalo a un servicio tecnico..... donde sepan de electronica


----------



## capitanp (Ayer a las 10:00 PM)

emilio177 dijo:


> Entonces llevalo a un servicio tecnico..... donde sepan de electronica


Ya ya... good  boy


----------



## hellfire4 (Hoy a las 5:03 AM)

palu23 dijo:


> Algo entiendo


Si, también yo (dicho sin animo de ofensa), pero es más para desastres si tratase de meter mano, salvo que sea algo sencillo. En un caso así, llévalo con tu técnico de confianza. Acá en todo caso te pueden orientar y darían más chances a que el problema se resuelva, justamente así me manejo.


----------

